# intro/question



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

It's about time I introduce myself, then I'll ask the question. I was born in P-cola,grew up in Shalimar, and graduated from from Choctawhatchee in '81.We fished all the time and I "lived" on the piers (joke, pc and navarre) every summer until I started working at 15. Mom would drop us off before work and pick us up after. The only rule...Don't go swimming in the gulf. My dad grew up in Milton and had us floundering when we were very young. 

So when I see posters talking about floundering by the general's quaters, it brings me back to very happy time in my life. I spent many a night camping, fishing, playing with girls, etc across the bayou from the general's. Lake Lorraine was also our little playground at the end of Meigs Drive...that is now all houses. We never had to fish the golf course ponds because the lake was surrounded by woods and had plenty of fish.

I've beenfloundering for over 35 years and still do it the old fashion way...pole and just 12-volt lights. It probably takes me 5 trips to cover the same amount of beach most of you cover in 1/2 a night. I go slow, but still GETMYSHARE. 

Now my question...Have you ever tried sight fishing flounder? You know spot one and say drop a live shrimp in front him? I've been thinking about it, but I never carry a rod.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

We may be finding out the answer to this question in the near future if they outlaw gigging. I have always thought the same thing but have never tried it. They might get stage fright with the lights on them. If you try it let us know how it works out.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I dangled a live finger mullet in front ofa 16" incher one night for about 10 minutes. I would bump it right up against his mouth and he would not take it. He even turned slightly away a couple of times. Isuspecteither he was full or the lightshad a hypnotic effect on him. He came to life when I stuck the prongs in him though.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (3/3/2009)*I dangled a live finger mullet in front ofa 16" incher one night for about 10 minutes. I would bump it right up against his mouth and he would not take it. He even turned slightly away a couple of times. Isuspecteither he was full or the lightshad a hypnotic effect on him. He came to life when I stuck the prongs in him though.


I tried also and had the same results.

However I have sighted them right before daylight and then at first light went back and caught them.

Like DFA said i thing the light blinds them. Often thought about moving away and then try caught them. Then thoght better and just gigged 'em


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

I thought that might be the casewith the lights,but I would like to see one attack a bait. I've had a couplecome in and settle right under my lights when I was lettingthe kids scoopcrabs with the sun fading in the west.I've gigged them without a lightpoling homewith the sun already up (for a long time we just pushed the no-motor johnboat off the beach), but I've never seen one attack a bait.

My buddywas standing on a sandbar out of the water (island) and saw one circling it to go back out deep. He saidhe juststepped over about 10ft in front of where he was heading and gigged him as he swampast.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I have caught a few flounder on rod and reel before where I actualy saw them stalking the lure. I was bumping a grub in shallow clear water and all of a sudden a flounder swims up behind it and lays down...... As the lure gets a few feet away from him he swims up to it again and lays down again.. Flounder does this same action 3 or 4 times and then finally you see his mouth flair open as he sucks the grub into his mouth. I have caught several this way and each one played out the same way. Pretty cool to see just what all takes place before you actually get the bite.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

that sounds really cool. I've caught a couple on rod and reel at night trout fishing with grubs under dock lights. I guess those lights aren't bright enough or they've been under them long enough that they aren't blinded. They fight good on rod and reel. To be honest everyone I catch on rod and reel is just one I can't stick. 

I'm really wanting go and maybe I'll go this weekend, but I usually turkey hunt until I've had my fill.Then I start to hunt the flatfish. I think I'm down totwo good ones in the freezer, so even ahalf dozen 15 incherswould be welcome to getus thru turkey season.


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

I was gonna try tossing a bait to a Red when I see em while looking for flounder. I'm guessing there gonna be tight lipped under lights too:banghead..... 

One of my goals this season is to catch a flounder with my bare hands (preferably a shortie so I don't lose a finger:withstupid..lol) I have already done it butit was sort of an accident..... I was wading thegrass flats in Navarre soaking a live finger mullet in a nice trough 50 yards out, felt a hard thump and let a little slack in my line. I set hook and the fightwas on, after three short runsI got him in close, got a good grip on him and removed the hook. Now I start walking back to land(about30 yards away:hotsun) I get halfway there andsomehow he managed to wiggle out of my kung-fu grip and splash--back in the water:doh. After a few choice words:hoppingmad I realize he is still right in front of me. Ireached down slowly about to pin him to the bottom and he scoots off a few feet and settles. HERE'S THE BEST PART--- KnowingI have probably one more shot at himbefore he realized he was free, Ilunged at him head firstinto2 feet of water and my thumb slid rightin his gill. I came up soaking wetwith a mouthful of sand and a 17 inch flounder. Of course I was alone when this happened so there was know one tobe my witness:takephoto.Stuff like that seems to only happen when nobody else is around.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

I've thought about with the redfish thing myself because of the amount I see, but I'm not going to do it. I don't want a redfish on the hook stirring up the water where I'm floundering. As matter of fact, I hate to disturb crabs on some of the bottoms I flounder because of the mess they make of the water.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

i have been able to catch a few with my hands but never one that I wanted to keep....just really small ones just to see if I could and all were while just walking the beach not out of a boat. big one would be really hard to hang onto though tryin to hold him and a light. dont know how good that would work but the little ones...talking 8 inch dinks.....just hold your hand over them and plunge down and grap em. even those though some still wiggle away before you can really get em. but it is fun and would love to watch one eat a bait but just dont think i could risk letting him get away...nothing i like more than sticking a big flounder.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

I've caught them in a crab net before, but never tried it with my hands. Had a good size one the same nightrun right through the crab net.

Nothing I like more in the summer than sticking a flounder, but when fall comes the gig is put upfor the arrow.


----------

